# Bargnani does it again...



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

This dude is tearing the Euroleague up. He scored 19 against Olimpija, got three boards and blocked a couple shots in just 27 minutes of work. The rebounding is a little low, but there were only 50 rebounds to be had combined, as neither team missed many shots.

And some people were comparing this guy to Tskitishvili earlier in the year? Not even close. Dude can flat out play. Once Jay Jensen gets this kid in the weight room for a year or so, he'll be a monster. In five years, he'll be an all star.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I agree. Of all the players in this years draft, his ceiling is by far the highest. He is doing things in Euroleague and Italian League that no player as young as him has ever really done. I want this kid to be a Blazer next year more than anyone else in this draft. He can shoot as well as Morrison, is as big and faster than LaMarcus, has a 1st step that can only be compared to Dirk and can block shots on top of all that. His combo of shooting, size, speed and athlecism is a very, very rare thing. His rebound numbers are very low in Euroleague, but in Italian League he got about 5 boards in 19 minutes of action. Not great, but certainly not terrible.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I agree. Of all the players in this years draft, his ceiling is by far the highest. He is doing things in Euroleague and Italian League that no player as young as him has ever really done. I want this kid to be a Blazer next year more than anyone else in this draft. He can shoot as well as Morrison, is as big and faster than LaMarcus, has a 1st step that can only be compared to Dirk and can block shots on top of all that. His combo of shooting, size, speed and athlecism is a very, very rare thing. His rebound numbers are very low in Euroleague, but in Italian League he got about 5 boards in 19 minutes of action. Not great, but certainly not terrible.


Yeah, the rebounding seems to be his only drawback. But if we still have Przybilla and Zach, he can play the SF and he rebounding becomes less of a factor.

I just looked at his age...he's actually younger than Telfair or Ha. That's amazing.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Was this game on TV and did you get to see him play, or are you going completely off the stat line? The stat line is nice either way, but it is good to know if he "earned" his buckets or if the other team was totally incompetant defensively.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah I think Patterson flew to europe just to watch him play, I am sure they are very high on him and yes i would love for him to be on the blazers! when is the draft?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Once Jay Jensen gets this kid in the weight room for a year or so, he'll be a monster. In five years, he'll be an all star.


Jay Jensen is the trainer, Bob Medina the Strength and Conditioning coach is the one who will work with him on the weights.....

Just thought I'd clarify...


I'd like to see some more of Barginia before I think I can annoint him a must draft....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> yeah I think Patterson flew to europe just to watch him play, I am sure they are very high on him and yes i would love for him to be on the blazers! when is the draft?


I doubt the teams president flew overseas to see him....If anybody it was Nash, Pritchard or one of our many scouts...


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

hasoos said:


> Was this game on TV and did you get to see him play, or are you going completely off the stat line? The stat line is nice either way, but it is good to know if he "earned" his buckets or if the other team was totally incompetant defensively.


Unfortunately, this game was only on in Italy and Slovenia. 

From the recap, sounds like he had a couple buckets on fast breaks and most of his other makes were on outside jumpshots. From what I've read, he was the only Benetton starter available for this game, so Olimpija really focused on him, but he still torched them from the outside. 

Over his last 9 games, he's averaging 14.1 ppg. If he was getting 35 minutes a game, he'd be 2nd in the Euroleague in scoring.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Jay Jensen is the trainer, Bob Medina the Strength and Conditioning coach is the one who will work with him on the weights.....
> 
> Just thought I'd clarify...
> 
> ...


Good point. Hopefully, he doesn't end up with Jay Jensen that much.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

hasoos said:


> Was this game on TV and did you get to see him play, or are you going completely off the stat line?


You can download all sorts of games off of edonkey, if you know where to look for them. :biggrin:


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm gonna guess the scouts will know more about this guy than any of us. But if our scouts are relying on internet recaps and second-hand accounts, we're in big trouble.

How are you so sold on this guy? Have you seen him play?

-Pop


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Does he play good D? I want us to draft someone that can play D.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> I'm gonna guess the scouts will know more about this guy than any of us. But if our scouts are relying on internet recaps and second-hand accounts, we're in big trouble.
> 
> How are you so sold on this guy? Have you seen him play?
> 
> -Pop


I've watched 4 of his games this year and one last year. He looks like a stud. Young and skinny, but quick and skilled. He scores in a variety of ways. He shoots better than anyone on our team, probably including Webster.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mgb said:


> Does he play good D? I want us to draft someone that can play D.


Not too many players in the league play that good of defense....

I'd take a Nowitski type player on offense any day of the week...


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I have never had the chance to watch him play a whole game, but I have seen numerous clips and he has looked amazing. On the other hand, I have watched numerous games with Morrison, LaMarcus and Rudy Gay, and Andrea still seems the best to me. He is very skinny, but to put his weight in perspective he is 7' 240lbs while Aldridge is 7' 245lbs.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

mgb said:


> Does he play good D? I want us to draft someone that can play D.


He's no Khryapa, but he plays pretty solid defense. I think his biggest problem is lack of strength. I think he'd get posted up a lot in the NBA for the first year or two, but as he gets stronger, I think he'd be an above average defender. He's also an excellent shotblocker coming off the ball. 

I'm no scout, nor have I ever claimed to be...but from the games I've seen, I think he's the best player in this draft.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

As much as I love Miles, I would rather draft Andrea to be our starting SF of the future. If we could get a talented big man like Frye for Miles and bad contracts(Theo, Patterson) I think we should go for it.


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Not too many players in the league play that good of defense....
> 
> I'd take a Nowitski type player on offense any day of the week...




Over Adam Morrison?

 Not tryin to start anything.....but it had to be said.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

RPCity said:


> Over Adam Morrison?
> 
> Not tryin to start anything.....but it had to be said.


No, Morrison will be a legend.


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi guys, i'm italian and i can see Andrea almost every game... he's the real deal of the draft and not because he comes from my country... 

Just for precision, he seems skinny but he weights at least 235 lbs right now. Not too skinny as advertised... 

He's not a bad rebounder as stats seem to tell, in fact he's really dangerous under offensive boards but he lacks strenght (more than pounds) to take position down low... in NBA there are many trainers able to help him, so it's not a problem from my point of view. Moreover he plays sometimes at 3 position, far from the basket, and his rebounding numers are the consequence...

In difense he's not bad. He always tries to stop his opponents and usually helps his teammates so sometimes he's foul prone. But his footwork is really nice for a 7-foot and in Italy can easily guard even 6-6 or 6-7 guys at SF position...

He has to improve his low-post defense (same strenght problem) because sometimes looks lost trying to guard bigger guys... but he can block many shots (he leads italian 1st division in blocks) and he's not too bad.

He's not a project or simply a prospect, he's a player. With much upside left...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Toxicity said:


> He's not a project or simply a prospect, he's a player. With much upside left...


Yea, I notice too many times on other sections of the boards the words "project" "prospect" etc talking of Andrea ...

He's not the Korolev or the Milicic of the situation ... he definitely *a player*, right now.

That's the point ...


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

OK, then. Let's keep losing games! (I'm only partially kidding.)

Welcome Italian BBall fans! :gbanana: :dpepper: 

After we draft Andrea, I suspect you'll become regulars here?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah i saw the video of him blocking that guy wow thats was a veteran back in your face move!


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

This evening in Euroleague Top16 Andrea started at center against Efes Istanbul scoring 16 points (5-7 from 2, 2-4 from 3), 9 rebounds, 3 steals, 1 block


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Blazer Bert said:


> After we draft Andrea, I suspect you'll become regulars here?


Yea :biggrin: 

I'm an huge PHX Suns fan (because of D'Antoni and his "euro-style" of play the game), but obviously I'll follow the team of Andrea too !


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

9 boards.....thats what I like to see. How many minutes did he get those numbers in?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://nbadraft.net/profiles/andreabargnani.asp

http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=BWZ

http://www.hoopshype.com/interviews/bargnani_sierra.htm


http://insider.espn.go.com/nbadraft.../tracker/player?playerId=18837&draftyear=2006

http://www.hoopsvibe.com/nba/nba_draft/draft_prospects/andrea_bargnani-ar23631.html


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

RPCity said:


> 9 boards.....thats what I like to see. How many minutes did he get those numbers in?


35.75 minutes.

The thing I really like is it seems like he's getting better just about every time out.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

My concern about these guys is they are putting up these numbers against mediocre competition at best. Is there really any reason to believe the numbers they are putting up in Europe mean anything more than the numbers JJ Redick is putting up against tough ACC opponents or the numbers Adam Morrison has put up against top 25 teams?

I guess Manu Ginobli and Dirk Nowitzki turned out pretty well, but is this guy truly any better than the 20 or so other busts that have come out of international leagues over the last 5 years?

-Pop


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> My concern about these guys is they are putting up these numbers against mediocre competition at best. Is there really any reason to believe the numbers they are putting up in Europe mean anything more than the numbers JJ Redick is putting up against tough ACC opponents or the numbers Adam Morrison has put up against top 25 teams?
> 
> I guess Manu Ginobli and Dirk Nowitzki turned out pretty well, but is this guy truly any better than the 20 or so other busts that have come out of international leagues over the last 5 years?
> 
> -Pop


20 year olds generally don't even PLAY in the Euroleagues, they play veterans. Bargnani is playing big minutes, putting up big numbers at 20. 

20 busts? Who are they? Skita and Darko are the only highly rated busts I can recall. The thing is...those guys weren't putting up numbers like Bargnani is right now. They were workout warriors. Guys like Dirk, Gasol, Ginobili...they were putting up numbers. Bargnani is definitely in that group, not the Skita/Darko group.

Going back to 2000, here are the international players taken in the top 10:

Yao Ming
Nikoloz Tskitishvili
Pau Gasol
Nene
Darko

I see 2 all stars, one solid starter who could emerge as a star, two probable busts. I bet if you picked, completely at random, guys picked from...let's say Duke, you'd get a similar looking result.

Jay Williams - bust
Mike Dunleavy Jr. - borderline bust, could improve slightly
Shane Battier - solid starter, will never get better than he is now
Luol Deng - very solid player, could emerge as a star

To me...that's a pretty similar distribution. 

As for guys picked outside the top 10 - can they really be called a bust? They weren't THAT highly rated.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> 20 busts? Who are they? Skita and Darko are the only highly rated busts I can recall.


To name a few:

Fran Vazquez
Yaroslav Korolev
Andris Biedrins
Pavel Podkolzine
Sasha Vujacic
Zarko Cabarkapa
Aleksandar Pavlovic
Zoran Planonic
Nickoloz Tskitishvili
Bostjan Nachbar (not to be confused with Admiral Akbar







)
Jiri Welsch
Raul Lopez

All first rounders that had a decent amount of hype. I'm just saying, it's worth evaluating. For every international player that has panned out, there are five to ten American collegiate players that have done equally as well or better. Bargnani might be the real deal, and I'd be all for a Nowitzki or Gasol or Ginobli, but I'm not going to get too excited about him putting up numbers against the international competition.

-Pop


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

duke players get hyped by playing for duke including the most hyped duke player in recent years JJ, I would take Bargnani any day over JJ.

Maybe scout believe the euro league is better compatition than the ncaa.

JJ is fools gold I just hope we dont pick JJ.


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> Maybe scout believe the euro league is better compatition than the ncaa.


Euroleague is the 2nd best league after NBA, so it's obvious is a better competition than the NCAA... and i'm not the only who thinks this...


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

SodaPopinski said:


> To name a few:
> 
> Fran Vazquez
> Yaroslav Korolev
> ...


From this list only Fran Vazquez (never played in NBA. How can you call him "bust"?), Planicic, Nachbar, Welsch and Lopez played a good amount of minutes in Euroleague.

Other names were just young prospects with limited PT (in garbage time). I don't consider Korolev, Biedrins and Podkolzine "busts" yet...

Sasha Vujacic played two good years in italian 1st division but never played in Euroleague...

Aleksandar Pavlovic came from NCAA if i'm right...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Flash video of the highlights

http://www.euroleague.net/finalfour05/flashviewClip.jsp?clip=EU_2006/EL_T1WEB.flv


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> To name a few:
> 
> Fran Vazquez
> Yaroslav Korolev
> ...


Bargnani is a top 5 player in this draft. Comparing him to Sasha Vujacic and guys like that, late first round picks, is not accurate. 

It's like saying nobody should draft Adam Morrison because Dan Dickau was a bust. Flawed logic.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i want morrison or bargnani!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

SodaPop- IMO bad reach including Biedrins on your list. He was the youngest player in the league last year and spoke barely any english, but become reasonably fluent and now does interviews. While he started this year sidelined with a high ankle sprain, he's come on of late taking advantage of his good athleticism, size, and hands. He's still the 10th youngest player in the league, a whole 8 months older then Webster. He was rearended in a car accident just before the AS break and missed a couple games, but is back to getting regular minutes again. I'd rate him at least as promising as any of the Blazers prospects and hardly a bust. 

STOMP


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I agree. Of all the players in this years draft, his ceiling is by far the highest. He is doing things in Euroleague and Italian League that no player as young as him has ever really done.


Gasol beat up the Euroleague more in his time there than Andrea:

http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=ADF&temporada=E00


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

RebelSun said:


> Gasol beat up the Euroleague more in his time there than Andrea:
> 
> http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=ADF&temporada=E00


Not for say ... but have you seen the opposite teams ? London Towers, Buducnost, Frankfurt Skyliners ... this was the first euroleague round, full of weak teams from weak leagues; if I remember well, some of these teams (like the London Towers) were there just via wild card, because it was the first year of the new Euroleague.

Look now the Andrea's opponents: Tau Vitoria, AEK Athen, Olimpija Lubiana, Zalgiris Kaunas, Climamio Bologna, Efes Istanbul ...


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

italianBBlover said:


> Not for say ... but have you seen the opposite teams ? London Towers, Buducnost, Frankfurt Skyliners ... this was the first euroleague round, full of weak teams from weak leagues; if I remember well, some of these teams (like the London Towers) were there just via wild card, because it was the first year of the new Euroleague.
> 
> Look now the Andrea's opponents: Tau Vitoria, AEK Athen, Olimpija Lubiana, Zalgiris Kaunas, Climamio Bologna, Efes Istanbul ...


Agreed. He got big stats against weak competition.

Gasol's season stats from the Spanish league in 2000-01:

27 games, 58% 2 pt fg, 34% 3pt fg, 56% ft, 30 minutes per game, 11 pts, 5 rebounds, .7 assists, 1.4 steals.

Bargnani in Euroleague:

13 games, 61% 2pt fg, 47% 3pt fg, 68% ft, 20 minutes per game, 10.1 pts, 3 rebounds, .4 assists, .9 steals, 1 block.

Bargnani is a much better shooter, much better scorer, a better defender and probably every bit as good a rebounder, all against MUCH better competition. As ItalianBBlover pointed out...Bargnani is going up against the big boys of the Euroleague. If Gasol ended up being a 20 pt, 8 rebound guy in the NBA, Bargnani has to be on pace to be a 25 ppg scorer and nearly unstoppable from the outside at nearly 7' tall.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i think its clear that adam morrision is number 1 and bargnani is number 2


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> i think its clear that adam morrision is number 1 and bargnani is number 2


Then in that case I hope we get the 2nd pick and not the first.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Bargnani today

Minutes 25
Points 14
4/6 from 2 (2 dunks)
2/5 from 3
6 rebounds
2 blocks

He's always the #1 blocker and the 7th dunker of the league.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

italianBBlover said:


> Bargnani today
> 
> Minutes 25
> Points 14
> ...


What percentage is he shooting his 3's?.....and is the Euroleague 3 point line the same distance as the NBA's....


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> What percentage is he shooting his 3's?.....and is the Euroleague 3 point line the same distance as the NBA's....


He's 18/38 from three in Euroleague. (47.4%) 25/69 in the Italian league. (36.2%) (40.2% overall)

International three point line is 6.25 meters from the hoop, 20 ft 6 inches. College distance is 19'9".


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Double post.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Fork said:


> He's 18/38 from three in Euroleague. (47.4%) 25/69 in the Italian league. (36.2%) (40.2% overall)
> 
> International three point line is 6.25 meters from the hoop, 20 ft 6 inches. College distance is 19'9".


That's damn impressive if I don't say so myself.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Very dam impressive i wouldnt mind him on our team.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Utherhimo said:


> duke players get hyped by playing for duke including the most hyped duke player in recent years JJ, I would take Bargnani any day over JJ.
> 
> Maybe scout believe the euro league is better compatition than the ncaa.
> 
> JJ is fools gold I just hope we dont pick JJ.


Redick won't go top 5 so no need to worry about this since our pick will be somewhere 1-5.


----------



## i-dio proof (Apr 28, 2005)

Last week watched a game of him he is good as mentioned in draft pages. By the way he is not a 7' 0 he is much more a 6'10, also that doesnt mean he wont grow


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

i-dio proof said:


> Last week watched a game of him he is good as mentioned in draft pages. By the way he is not a 7' 0 he is much more a 6'10, also that doesnt mean he wont grow


Right now he's exactly 6-11 (211 cm), anyway you know how are those things ... with shoes ... without shoes etc, above all by you in NBA.
With shoes Andrea is for sure 7ft


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I think he is the best player in this draft and will be estatic if we can get him. A 7 foot PF who can shoot, block shots and has a 1st step that makes Dirk look like Diop. The best thing about getting Andrea would be allowing us to trade away Zach's lazy butt. Skinner would also be the perfect blue collar backup for the more skilled Bargnani.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I think he is the best player in this draft and will be estatic if we can get him. A 7 foot PF who can shoot, block shots and *has a 1st step that makes Dirk look like Diop.* The best thing about getting Andrea would be allowing us to trade away Zach's lazy butt. Skinner would also be the perfect blue collar backup for the more skilled Bargnani.



Doubtful.

We understand your high on the guy, but he doesn't have a quicker first step than Nowitski...


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah kevin has scouted him personally 

It seems to me that Morrison and Bargnani have pulled away from gay and aldridge

if we could pull off drafting both and then ogden  oh yeah

i have lost it draft day is my favorite time in all of basketball


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> It seems to me that Morrison and Bargnani have pulled away from gay and aldridge


I agree.

And Morrison is definitely higher on my list now than he was even 4-5 weeks ago. Gay looks like Darius Miles with a slightly better jumpshot. Aldridge looks very average to me right now.


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Doubtful.
> 
> We understand your high on the guy, but he doesn't have a quicker first step than Nowitski...


Bargnani has the best 1st step i've ever seen in a 7-foot (Dirk included)... sometimes he seems a guard given his quickness! :eek8:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> i have lost it draft day is my favorite time in all of basketball


You have lost it... I remember when draft day was a ho hum event because we usually picked from 23-29. I wish it were like that again.

But, oh well. We're rebuilding and draft day has become a good way for us to get back to those glory years.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Its nice to see that some other fans like draft day the most too.Draft day is one of the most exciting days of the year besides my birth day and christmas.I just hope we get someone that can help us immediatly either Baragani or Morrison.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Actually, every scouting report I have read exclaims that his 1st step is better than Dirk, and every video clip I have watched has reiterated that claim. What seperates him from Dirk is Dirk's rather large frame, while Andrea is still way 2 skinny, but consitering age he has time.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

dirk was skinny 

bargnani is only 4 pounds liter than aldridge


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

even when we had low draft picks i loved draft day


----------



## i-dio proof (Apr 28, 2005)

He is skinny right now but sure he wont be when he comes nba and his quickness can only be compared with K.G. not with Dirk


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Here is a highlight of a single game...

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6131822744621417810&q=Bargnani


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks ThatBlazerGuy, if anyone has more clips to Barganini I would love to see them.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Andrea is not as good as Morrison. Andrea could be another Darko type player. Andrea has bust written all over him.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Um, I beg to differ. Andrea is nothing like Darko, Skita, Nachbar or Welsch. He is playing agains the best competition outside of the NBA, and absolutley stealing the show. A player like Darko and Skita were playing in tiny eastern european leagues. Darko was drafted after putting up less than 10 points and 5 boards in a very bad league. Andrea has put up slightly better numbers, in less tim, in a much better league. I will not guarantee anyone will be a bust or a star, but I simply think it is unlikley that Andrea is anything like Darko.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Andrea is not as good as Morrison. Andrea could be another Darko type player. Andrea has bust written all over him.


Except that Bargnani is tearing the Euroleague up. And he's already a ton better than Darko. But he is tall and European.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Here is a highlight of a single game...
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6131822744621417810&q=Bargnani


while those highlights are impressive, if you just highlight the good moves of any player they'll look damned impressive. 

Like the 2nd half of whatever the hell game it was were Morrison scored 37...if you were to show a highlight of that half, you'd think the guy was nuts. But you wouldn't see his complete game (and when he struggles, etc). 

don't base too much on the glamour part of the players game.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Fork said:


> Except that Bargnani is tearing the Euroleague up. And he's already a ton better than Darko. But he is tall and European.



Best case scenario is that he becomes a Gasol. I think he will fill up to become a PF/C type player in the league. Worst case, well all of you know who that is, Darko.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Here is a highlight of a single game...
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6131822744621417810&q=Bargnani


Those are the best highlights of a European basketball player set to a Da Brat song that I've ever seen.

-Pop


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Best case scenario is that he becomes a Gasol. I think he will fill up to become a PF/C type player in the league. Worst case, well all of you know who that is, Darko.


Same can be said of any player...is Morrison a Larry Legend or a Luke Jackson...is Travis Outlaw a Dominique Wilkins or a Harold Miner...Is Webster a Glen Rice or a Trajan Langdon etc..

Yes I realize my comparisons aren't perfect but they serve to make the point here.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

he looks strong for his age thankfully he isnt a stick i hope we can get him and morrison that would be a sweet draft day.

yeah he flew past people in the first highlight!

nice shoot release too 

people forget he was a guard till he had a huge growth spurt so he has the knowledge of playing as a guard and what takes.


----------



## i-dio proof (Apr 28, 2005)

*A player like Darko and Skita were playing in tiny eastern european leagues. *

Well just a reminder Skita's last team before Denver was Benetton too


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Was'nt Charles Smith the Euroleague scoring champ last year or something like that, cant remember. However, tearing it up in the Euroleague, just like in NCAA, does not mean that the game will translate to the NBA. However many more top flight NBA players came from the NCAA then Euro. He could be real, but everything being equal, I would rather grab a player from NCAA. 

However I think that LaMarcus Aldridge will be a bust so I would rather grab Bargnani over Aldridge. Morrison, Gay, Carney, Faye, and Roy would all be prefered in my books. Perhaps Tyrus Thomas and our S. American friend Splitter as well.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

thylo said:


> However many more top flight NBA players came from the NCAA then Euro. He could be real, but everything being equal, I would rather grab a player from NCAA.


This is true but every now and then there will be good Euro players too and Andrea is pretty much the best thing coming from Europe for a while now and I have no doubts he will be a good NBA player at least and with luck and hard work, a star.

And Skita didn't get much playing time in Benetton so it's like comparing Rudy Gay to some NCAA scrub because they happen to play in the same division and make conclusions based on that. Skita was a result of bad scouting and Eurohype. Darko can still turn things around and I believe he will.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

thylo said:


> However I think that LaMarcus Aldridge will be a bust so I would rather grab Bargnani over Aldridge. Morrison, Gay, Carney, Faye, and Roy would all be prefered in my books. Perhaps Tyrus Thomas and our S. American friend Splitter as well.


Splitter is playing for Tau Ceramica, in the Euroleague, and putting up stats not quite as good as Bargnani. Add in the fact that he's 1 year older and why would the thought of picking him even cross your mind?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

i-dio proof said:


> *A player like Darko and Skita were playing in tiny eastern european leagues. *
> 
> Well just a reminder Skita's last team before Denver was Benetton too


Yes, and in fact he was playing something like 2-4 mpg ... while Andrea plays 20-30 mpg and often in the "hot" minutes and not garbage-time ...

Sorry guys, but all these comparisons "Bargnani = Skita" can't simply exist ...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

thylo said:


> Was'nt Charles Smith the Euroleague scoring champ last year or something like that, cant remember.


Yes, like the great Alphonso Ford (rip)

On the right playing system and with good minutes Charles could be a very good SG in NBA, just look his 7 ppg with the Spurs 4-5 years ago.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Benetton's game against Panathinaikos is almost on, for anyone who wants to follow the webcast.

www.euroleague.net


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

Fork said:


> Benetton's game against Panathinaikos is just starting right now, for anyone who wants to follow the webcast.
> 
> www.euroleague.net


Pana's gonna rip'em.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

PhilK said:


> Pana's gonna rip'em.


Probably.

Game starts in 30 minutes.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Damn...

9 points and 2 steals in the first 8 minutes of play for Andrea. He hasn't missed a shot either. 

And Benetton leads after the first quarter.


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

Fork said:


> Damn...
> 
> 9 points and 2 steals in the first 8 minutes of play for Andrea. He hasn't missed a shot either.
> 
> And Benetton leads after the first quarter.


12 points and 5 fouls drawn in 11': simply rulez...


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Toxicity said:


> 12 points and 5 fouls drawn in 11': simply rulez...


Yeah, that's a stat I wish the NBA tracked. Free throws is an okay indicator, but knowing how many fouls a guy draws is really key.

14 pts in 12 minutes now. 3 steals, 1 rebound, 1 block and 1 turnover.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice half.

17 pts in 15 minutes. 3 rebounds, 3 steals, 1 assist, 1 turnover and he drew 6 fouls.

5-6 from the floor, 6-9 from the free throw line.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Andrea finally gets on the board in the 2nd half with a three pointer. Benetton are pulling away now. 66-55. Bargnani has 20 pts, 4 rebounds, 4 steals, 2 assists and 1 block.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

The next Skita is playing well in garbage time :laugh: 

20 points, 5 rebounds, 4 steals, 6 drawed fouls, 2 assist , 1 block


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

5th foul, out of game

30 minutes
20 points
4-6 from 2 
2-3 from 3
6 rebounds
4 steals
2 turnovers
2 assist
6 drawed fouls
1 block


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Anyway Treviso's coach David Blatt is a moron, I can just repeat this ... how can you bring out the kid when is literally dominating ? and put on the floor "teddy bear" Popovic or Marcus Goree that's having an awful evening ? 

bah ...


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Holy **** that is kirelinko like stats.He fills out the whole stat catagory.Its nice to get a italian fans perspective.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Zidane said:


> Holy **** that is kirelinko like stats.He fills out the whole stat catagory.Its nice to get a italian fans perspective.


[sarcasm mode on]
Kirilenko ? are you crazy ? Bargnani is the next Skita/Darko/Sundov 
[sarcasm mode off]


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

italianBBlover said:


> 5th foul, out of game
> 
> 30 minutes
> 20 points
> ...


That's VERY impressive. 

Not to start a war or anything, but I wonder what he could do against college teams? I bet he'd have a few 40+ pt games this year. The kid looks pretty near impossible to stop. And he doesn't take bad shots either.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I think in the end he will be a mix of AK and Dirk. He has a better shot than AK, but is much more athletic than Dirk. What a game for the 20 year old. I think that he has a legit shot at being the 1st euro drafted #1, but for our sake I hope I'm wrong(unles we get #1)


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Fork said:


> And he doesn't take bad shots either.


More important thing, he hasn't got (or rarely) "plays" and screens for him, like Drew Nicholas or Ramunas Siskauskas.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

from the box score bargani fills out the stat catagory like kirelinko does.I didn't mean he was the next kirelinko.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Zidane said:


> from the box score bargani fills out the stat catagory like kirelinko does.I didn't mean he was the next kirelinko.


Read well 

I was just kidding and using sarcasm against who say that he's the next Skita/Darko etc

I wasn't saying that to you


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

italianBBlover said:


> More important thing, he hasn't got (or rarely) "plays" and screens for him, like Drew Nicholas or Ramunas Siskauskas.


Yeah, which is more evidence that Blatt isn't much of a coach. 

You have a weapon like Bargnani and you don't try and use him as much as possible?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Fork said:


> Yeah, which is more evidence that Blatt isn't much of a coach.
> 
> You have a weapon like Bargnani and you don't try and use him as much as possible?


In Italy all are quite "angry" with him because of that, ask Toxicity.

Anyway now Blatt is "forced" to play Andrea more minutes (and starting him) because of the actual bad shape of Popovic and Goree.

I hope that Blatt can see how dumb is he and let's playing Andrea more time and do some more screen for him.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

http://www.euroleague.net/stats/statsPartido05.jsp?temporada=E05&jornada=16&partido=183

Top16 averages after 2 games (Efes Istanbul and Panathinaikos Athen)

32 minutes
18.0 points
69% from 2
57% from 3
7.5 rebounds
1.0 assist
3.5 steals
2.0 turnovers
1.0 block

:angel:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

16gm vs Panathinaikos 30:00mins 20pts 4/6(2pt) 2/3(3pt) 6/9(ft) 1(O reb) 5(D reb) 6(Total reb) 2(asts) 4(stl) 2(TO) 1(blk) 5(fouls cm) 6(fouls rv) 26(rkg)


thats a pretty good stat line plus they won thanks to him! 

what does RKg mean? 

prays we can draft or trade for both bargnani and morrison!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> what does RKg mean?


It's an efficiency rating. Similar to the one you can find on NBA.com. The only difference is, in Europe they include fouls drawn and committed. 

points + rebounds + assists + blocks + steals + fouls received - missed shots - fouls committed - turnovers.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

so i take it thats a very good score 

yeah i figured it stood for ranking thanks

I want bargnani and morrison
lol i am going to email kevin saying we need to get both of them no matter what lol


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

italianBBlover said:


> In Italy all are quite "angry" with him because of that, ask Toxicity.
> 
> Anyway now Blatt is "forced" to play Andrea more minutes (and starting him) because of the actual bad shape of Popovic and Goree.
> 
> I hope that Blatt can see how dumb is he and let's playing Andrea more time and do some more screen for him.


Yeah, it's all like my friend italiaBBlover said! 

I hope now Blatt does one (1) screen for Andrea, beyond pick'n roll...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

From euroleague.net recap 

Benetton registered its first Top 16 win of the season in Group E by downing Panathinaikos 76-69 in Treviso, Italy on Wednesday night. Benetton improved to 1-1 and now ties with Efes Pilsen for the second spot in Group E, one win away from the undefeated leader Cibona. Meanwhile, Panathinaikos dropped to 0-2, a first this decade for that team at this stage of the competition. *Andrea Bargnani led the winners with 20 points and 4 steals.* Drew Nicholas had 17 points and Ramunas Siskauskas 16 for Benetton. Dimitris Diamantidis had 13 points for Panathinaikos while Jaka Lakovic, Mike Batiste and Vassilis Spanoulis each had 12 for the Greens. Batiste grabbed 15 rebounds for a double-double. Spanoulis and Batiste led Panathinaikos to a 42-45 lead at halftime, but Nicholas and Petar Popovic combined for all the points in an 11-1 run tht put Benetton in charge, 55-52, at the end of the third quarter. *A wild three by Bargnani pushed Benetton's margin to 66-55 with 7 minutes to go.* Panathinaikos rallied to get as close as 68-67, but free throws by Marcus Goree and an off-balance jumper by Nicholas sealed the win.

Kostas Tsartsaris and Lakovic stepped on court with consecutive triples to fuel a 0-6 Panathinaikos start. Bargnani broke Benetton's drought with a pair of free throws but Tsartsaris dunked in the lane, making it 2-8. *It was up to Bargnani to revive the crowd with 5 straight points* before Benetton found its first lead when Soragna scored back-to-back triples to put the hosts in front, 13-10. Batiste followed a dunk with a jumper to help Panathinaikos stay close until a three-point basket-plus-free throw by Diamantidis tied it 17-17 after 6 minutes. Benetton held Panathinaikos without a basket over 3 minutes while Marco Mordente and Siskauskas built a five-point edge, 24-19, for the hosts. Spanoulis had other plans for the last minute as he drove the lane twice to make it a one-point game, 26-25, after 10 minutes.

Dejan Tomasevic and Spanoulis put Panathinaikos in front again, 28-29, early in the second quarter. *Benetton found oxygen with Bargnani, whose 4 points in a row – including an amazing reverse-layup-plus-free throw – got the lead back for the hosts at 31-29.* After Marcus Goree's foul shot, Batiste found an incredible triple over Benetton’s zone defense to tie it up again, 32-32. *Bargnani was unstoppable, however, and dunked an offensive rebound,* but Batiste copied him on the way to another lead change, 35-36. Spanoulis and Bargnani exchanged baskets, while Siskauskas dunked to tie 41-41. Panathinaikos got the spark late in the quarter, as Batiste made free throws and Lakovic followed a foul shot with a three-pointer to put the Greens up 42-45 at halftime.

Nicholas fed Siskauskas for an easy layup early in the third quarter but Diamantidis gave Panathinaikos a 44-48 lead with a drive. Nicholas now spurred Benetton with a personal 7-0 run as he scored back-to-back backdoor baskets and nailed a three-pointer to make it 51-48. Nobody scored for 2 minutes after a Panathinaikos timeout until Batiste made a free throw, but Petar Popovic resurfaced with back-to-back baskets to supply Benetton's highest lead yet, 55-49. Diamantidis ended the quarter by driving for a layup-plus-free throw that made it 55-52 after 30 minutes.

After Siskauskas lengthened the Benetton advantage with a corner triple early in the last quarter, Nicholas added to it with an inside basket for a 61-55 score. With the momentum back to the hosts, Nicholas scored a floater and *Bargnani hit a huge three-pointer off the dribble that meant the game's first double-digit margin, 66-55.* The Greens were now done. After Dusan Sakota made free throws, Lakovic made Benetton pay for a turnover with a triple that made it 66-60. Siskauskas found a bucket inside for the hosts, but Spanoulis did the same and Sakota hit a big three-pointer as Panathinaikos came within 68-66 with 2:14 left to play. Almost a minute later, Lakovic drew Bargnani’s fifth foul but made only 1 of 2 from the foul line, while Goree made both of his at the other end to keep Benetton safe at 70-67. Lakovic missed his attempt at a game-tying triple then Nicholas buried a huge jumper in the lane off the dribble to make it 72-67 with 36 second left. Benetton didn’t suffer anymore to achieve a clutch win in the Top 16 race in Group G.

Quote from Panathinaikos head coach Zeljko Obradovic
"I really don’t know what happened. My team played great for the whole season in the Euroleague but now we’re doing bad. Tonight, we played a good first half, but we were really negative in the second. For a team like ours, which scored 90 points per game for the most of the seasons, scoring just 69 tonight and 70 last week is a shame. We didn’t read anything on offense, we made mistakes in passing. We dished 7 assists only and I don’t remember such a low number in our game. Treviso played a good game, showing a big desire. *Bargnani was great in the first half and Nicholas very good in the second: these are the two players we prepared the game on.* Chances to advance? There are four games left, everything is still possible."


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

I dont want another euro.

If we draft him I will consider it another draft-day failure for Portland. Nuff said.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

ryanjend22 said:


> I dont want another euro.
> 
> If we draft him I will consider it another draft-day failure for Portland. Nuff said.


I consider your post a failure. 

And the phrase 'nuff said' is probably one of the stupidest things ever said or typed. Who the **** are you? Why is your *opinion* the last word of any argument?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Fork said:


> I consider your post a failure.
> 
> And the phrase 'nuff said' is probably one of the stupidest things ever said or typed. Who the **** are you? Why is your *opinion* the last word of any argument?


lol


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> And the phrase 'nuff said' is probably one of the stupidest things ever said or typed. Who the **** are you? Why is your *opinion* the last word of any argument?


You're just a hater, Fork.

Ed O.
(just wanted to throw in another one of the stupidest things ever said or typed)


----------



## AsTheBlazersTurn (Mar 1, 2006)

Long time lurker on this forum,first time poster. 

I have been reading up on this Andrea Bargnani guy on the internet and i must say from the short video clips that i have seen of him online. I must say that i'm rather impressed with him in the clip that i watched for being so young at only age 20 years old. Sure the clip was short.

But he had a quick first step to the basket and drive to the hole. He seems to me to have excellent and great timing when he goes up for blocks and rebounds. With some good training and lifting some weights in the weight room to gain some more muscle and strength he could be a real good fit for the blazers next year. That of course is if we get a good draft spot right around the #First to #Third pick range. Which is not guaranteed. 

What i personally think we need for this upcoming draft this year is a power forward or center. If the blazers make some shifts around to the team and it's players next summer. Then i think drafting a power forward or center would be a good fit to have. We need big bodys and help rebounding the ball alot the blazers are either dead last or next to dead last in rebounding in the nba out of all the teams.

And i read on nbadraft.com last night about Andrea Bargnani and it said on his information part that he's also a hard worker and very coachable. And Nate Mcmillan loves guys that work there butts off and that he can coach and that will really listen and put the time in to what he is saying.


My question to either italianBBlover or Fork or Toxicity. Do you think Andrea Bargnani is at all some what similar to Arvydas Sabonis? 


Who played for portland for a few years here.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

Fork said:


> I consider your post a failure.
> 
> And the phrase 'nuff said' is probably one of the stupidest things ever said or typed. Who the **** are you? Why is your *opinion* the last word of any argument?


U mad?


Get outta here, take a look at ya life. Pop another zoloft and sit down.





oh yeah, go blazers. :clap:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

ryanjend22 said:


> U mad?
> 
> Get outta here, take a look at ya life. Pop another zoloft and sit down.


I like the slang that you use. Typing 'U' instead of 'you' must save you literally milliseconds a day. But that adds up. Smart. 

FYI, Zoloft has been shown to trigger both violent and suicidal behavior.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

Fork said:


> I like the slang that you use. Typing 'U' instead of 'you' must save you literally milliseconds a day. But that adds up. Smart.
> 
> FYI, Zoloft has been shown to trigger both violent and suicidal behavior.



im crushed.

keep adding up those posts! your almost at 5,000!

im done with this clown. keep it moving. :clap:


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

AsTheBlazersTurn said:


> My question to either italianBBlover or Fork or Toxicity. Do you think Andrea Bargnani is at all some what similar to Arvydas Sabonis?
> 
> 
> Who played for portland for a few years here.


In a word: no! They're different player... Sabonis was a slow but great center while Bargnani is a fast forward (and he'll never be a C)... Both shoot well from outside but Bargnani can shoot off the dribble too and has a much quicker release on his jumper... some qualities can be also the same but it's too early to tell exactly...


----------



## AsTheBlazersTurn (Mar 1, 2006)

Ok thanks Toxicity. I still like Bargnani game though. I think he would be a perfect fit for the blazers either bargnani or Adam. But i think we desperately need a big body for this draft. And he seems to fit that very well and would be a good fit for Nate to coach and help him grow as a player even more then what he already is now at his young age. Size matters.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

ryanjend22 said:


> im crushed.
> 
> keep adding up those posts! your almost at 5,000!
> 
> im done with this clown. keep it moving. :clap:


:dead:

STOMP


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

What do you mean when saying you dont wanna draft a euro? I think all the recent Euro hate is going to drop Andrea a bit, and make other teams regret basing their draft on where a player is from rather than the guys actual skills. I wouldnt care if he was Mongolian, this kid can friggin play.


----------



## AsTheBlazersTurn (Mar 1, 2006)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> and make other teams regret basing their draft on where a player is from rather than the guys actual skills.


I agree. 

There are alot of good basketball players in the huge large world of ours Some young and some older. No matter where the guy is from. He dserves a chance to play. NCAA or Euro doesn't matter to me. If he can play and has skills then he deserves at least a look at by the Blazers come draft work outs.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

If he drops which i dont see but if he does then maybe we can buy. trade or steal him 


morrison and bargnani *drools and faints*


----------



## AsTheBlazersTurn (Mar 1, 2006)

Utherhimo said:


> If he drops which i dont see but if he does then maybe we can buy. trade or steal him
> 
> 
> morrison and bargnani *drools and faints*


Both morrison and bargnani will go near the top of the draft. So if portland gets either the First,Second or Third pick in the draft then theses are two guys i feel that we should have our eyes on. Inless of course Nate has another key guy or two in mind that will help us out in this years draft.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

italianBBlover said:


> Anyway Treviso's coach David Blatt is a moron, I can just repeat this ... how can you bring out the kid when is literally dominating ? and put on the floor "teddy bear" Popovic or Marcus Goree that's having an awful evening ?
> 
> bah ...


Come on, dont be so blind. Bargnani was benched at times, because you simply could smell foul trouble for him in the air. Blatt exactly did great yesterday with benching Bargnani at stretches when Benetton had control just to save Bargnani for the end. Yes, he was really dominating and it was pain to see Slokar or bad shape Goree in, but I believe without those short benchings Bargnani would have fouled out much earlier. 

Talking about his game it was really amazing. That triple he made to give them biggest lead and dunk in 1st quarter when he was surounded with few Pao players inside were jaw droping stuff. But he needs to focus on defense not to receive those stupid fouls. It limits his game much. On the other hand it wont be problem in NBA as they have 6 fouls limit and anyway he wont play as much time to foul out in his first year (and then supposedly he learns to avoid it).


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

Zalgirinis said:


> Come on, dont be so blind. Bargnani was benched at times, because you simply could smell foul trouble for him in the air. Blatt exactly did great yesterday with benching Bargnani at stretches when Benetton had control just to save Bargnani for the end. Yes, he was really dominating and it was pain to see Slokar or bad shape Goree in, but I believe without those short benchings Bargnani would have fouled out much earlier.
> 
> Talking about his game it was really amazing. That triple he made to give them biggest lead and dunk in 1st quarter when he was surounded with few Pao players inside were jaw droping stuff. *But he needs to focus on defense not to receive those stupid fouls*. It limits his game much. On the other hand it wont be problem in NBA as they have 6 fouls limit and anyway he wont play as much time to foul out in his first year (and then supposedly he learns to avoid it).


You call them "stupid fouls" while i call them "stupid foul calls"... 

His 3rd foul (an offensive) was simply a defensive foul by Batiste... also his 4th and 5th fouls were at least doubtful (he barely touched his opponent and i'm not sure about it)...

I agree with you about the rest of your post.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

nate doesnt do scouting its all up to the blazer scouts and kevin Pritchard 

(wonder who they are and which games they have been going to in europe) 

did of you uero guys go to or watch the game did you see or did the mention any nba scouts being there at any games and the teams they work for?


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> nate doesnt do scouting its all up to the blazer scouts and kevin Pritchard
> 
> (wonder who they are and which games they have been going to in europe)
> 
> did of you uero guys go to or watch the game did you see or did the mention any nba scouts being there at any games and the teams they work for?


Yesterday there were a dozen of NBA scouts... i'm almost sure there was the scout of Charlotte Bobcats but i'm not sure about others (however i imagine there were scouts of not so good teams)...


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Toxicity said:


> You call them "stupid fouls" while i call them "stupid foul calls"...
> 
> His 3rd foul (an offensive) was simply a defensive foul by Batiste... also his 4th and 5th fouls were at least doubtful (he barely touched his opponent and i'm not sure about it)...


I wasnt talking only about this game. Yes, last 3 fouls were really questionable and refs can be blamed for the calls. But in all 3 situations Bargnani made mistakes. Its Pao, he knows refs are calling "hair" fouls on him, he knows that he usually fouls out, and knowing all that he still chooses to go against Batiste instead of giving a pass for open Popovic in a perfect position (Batiste moved and it was very bad call from refs, but also very bad decision from Bargnani not to pass). Chatzivretas penetration would lead to nowhere, but Bargnani stays close instead of moving back and of course some little contact and refs feel tempted to call foul. Same with Lakovic situation where was little need to stay that close, because it was obvious that Lakovic wont shoot from 3 anymore and will go inside, so there was no need to try stop him outside the paint in that particular situation especially knowing you have 4 fouls. Yes, Lakovic acted the foul, but Bargnani should have been more careful in that situation. All situations even being questionable calls from refs could be easily avoided, but Im sure that it will come with time for Bargnani.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for the updates and the insights Euro-fans!

Please keep posting about and discussing Bargnani's games here on the Blazers Board. 

I appreciate it!

:dpepper: :gbanana:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

I was watching the top10 actions of last sunday (italian league), when at the 3rt place I saw the one-hand-slam of Bargnani during TrevisoVsTeramo ... Jeez ! what a sick dunk ! he went up over the Teramo's defenders with his elbow till the rim ... 

Toxi, do you have the clip ??


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

italianBBlover said:


> I was watching the top10 actions of last sunday (italian league), when at the 3rt place I saw the one-hand-slam of Bargnani during TrevisoVsTeramo ... Jeez ! what a sick dunk ! he went up over the Teramo's defenders with his elbow till the rim ...
> 
> Toxi, do you have the clip ??


Unfortunately no...  

And i miss that highlight... not bad even that dunk yesterday against Panathinaikos! :clap:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

so you dont know if any blazer scouts have been watching him?

what other euroleague players would you think could do good in the nba and should be in the draft?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> so you dont know if any blazer scouts have been watching him?
> 
> what other euroleague players would you think could do good in the nba and should be in the draft?


The Blazers are very interested in him. Kevin Pritchard has seen him in person a couple times.

Other European players worth a look? Tiago Splitter and Marco Belinelli stand out. Belinelli is a very good scorer for being only 19 years old.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

This evening against Rome (italian league)

29 minutes
13 points
1-5 from 2
2-5 from 3
5-6 from FT
11 rebounds (4 OR)
4 steals
1 block
8 fouls drawn
23 index rating


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

He has a off game and still fills up the stat line. Im glad to see those 11 boards. 

How much do you think his stock will skyrocket if he leads his team to the Euro championship.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> He has a off game and still fills up the stat line. Im glad to see those 11 boards.
> 
> *How much do you think his stock will skyrocket if he leads his team to the Euro championship.*


Not at all..the NBA could care less about the Euro championship. It's all about his stats and potential.


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> He has a off game and still fills up the stat line. Im glad to see those 11 boards.
> 
> How much do you think his stock will skyrocket if he leads his team to the Euro championship.


I don't think Benetton Treviso can win the Euroleague, there are much stronger teams this year (it will be fine if they'll qualify for the Top 8)... but Andrea can help Benetton to win Italian Championship that isn't bad at all and let his stock rise.

When Gasol was a 3rd pick overall, one of the reason was he led Barcelona to the win of Spanish National Cup (i don't remember if Barca won also the championship)...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Belinelli 25 points, 5 rebounds, 5 steals and 5 assist Vs Naples ...


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1214


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

cpt.napalm said:


> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1214


#1 pick.....? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

there is this guy at #21

http://www.hoopshype.com/draft/thabo_sefolosha.htm


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> #1 pick.....? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


There's no doubt he's a potential #1 pick (he's generally considered a top 5 pick at worst from what I have read). Not likely, but potentially. If he starts tearing up the league through the rest of the season do you really think it's impossible?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Foulzilla said:


> There's no doubt he's a potential #1 pick (he's generally considered a top 5 pick at worst from what I have read). Not likely, but potentially. If he starts tearing up the league through the rest of the season do you really think it's impossible?


Anything is possible...but averaging 16.5 pts and 5.5 rbds in the Euro-league is not good enough for #1 pick material IMO. This years draft class is weak for sure but not that weak. I suppose a team looking specifically for a versatile big man might consider him at #1.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

what team isnt looking for versatile bigs?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Utherhimo said:


> what team isnt looking for versatile bigs?


One that already has one...Dallas, Minny, Detroit (has 2), SA, LA Clippers, Lakers (Odom is kinda), Toronto, Phoenix, Orlando. I am sure I missed a few. 

A versatile big is valuable for sure and it Bargani was a guaranteed sure thing then I am sure he would be a guaranteed #1 but he isn't a sure thing by a longshot so I just don't see many teams selecting him at #1.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> but averaging 16.5 pts and 5.5 rbds in the Euro-league is not good enough for #1 pick material IMO. .


Not enough ? at 20y ? in Euroleague ? 

C'mon :raised_ey


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

In my opinion, Andrea is vastly overrated. He is more closer to Darko Milicic and Nikoloz Tskitishvili than Dirk Nowitzki and Pau Gasol. Andrea reminds me alot of Nikoloz Tskitishvili becaue Tskitishvili played for an Italian team when he got drafted.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

but he has better numbers than dirk did and good numbers agianst better comp than pau


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> In my opinion, Andrea is vastly overrated. He is more closer to Darko Milicic and Nikoloz Tskitishvili than Dirk Nowitzki and Pau Gasol


 :laugh: 

Sorry guys, but sometimes I ask myself if someone here is blind ... with all the respect ... 

Yea, Darko and Skita were carrying their teams in the Top16 of Euroleague with 16/6 averages ... in which Sci-fi movie ? :biggrin:



SolidGuy3 said:


> Andrea reminds me alot of Nikoloz Tskitishvili becaue Tskitishvili played for an Italian team when he got drafted.


Once again, are you kidding us ? just for this you assume that Bargnani = Skita ?


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> In my opinion, Andrea is vastly overrated. He is more closer to Darko Milicic and Nikoloz Tskitishvili than Dirk Nowitzki and Pau Gasol. Andrea reminds me alot of Nikoloz Tskitishvili becaue Tskitishvili played for an Italian team when he got drafted.


You're right man! Andrea will be a huge bust just because he comes from the same Skita team... great point of view! :laugh: :krazy:


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

SolidGuy3 said:


> In my opinion, Andrea is vastly overrated. He is more closer to Darko Milicic and Nikoloz Tskitishvili than Dirk Nowitzki and Pau Gasol. Andrea reminds me alot of Nikoloz Tskitishvili becaue Tskitishvili played for an Italian team when he got drafted.


Do you read what you type? He's like Nikoloz Tskitishvili because they played for the same team? 

Does Eddy Curry remind you of Michael Jordan too?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> Anything is possible...but averaging 16.5 pts and 5.5 rbds in the Euro-league is not good enough for #1 pick material IMO. This years draft class is weak for sure but not that weak. I suppose a team looking specifically for a versatile big man might consider him at #1.


Averaging about 1 pt and 1 rebound a game was good enough for the #2 pick a couple years ago. Bargnani is tearing the Euroleague up. 

A team looking for a versatile big man might consider him at #1? Uh...that's EVERY TEAM IN THE LEAGUE.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> In my opinion, Andrea is vastly overrated. He is more closer to Darko Milicic and Nikoloz Tskitishvili than Dirk Nowitzki and Pau Gasol. Andrea reminds me alot of Nikoloz Tskitishvili becaue Tskitishvili played for an Italian team when he got drafted.


Let me put it in terms that you can understand. Bargnani loves Burgerville and Skitishvili loves McDonalds. Therefore, Bargnani will be a hall of famer. 

That's about as good as your logic.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Maby you should actually think about something other than Burgerville before you post some completley unintelligent comparison like Andrea to Skita. Once again, Andrea is playing much better than anyone but Paul Gasol did at age 20. I would love to have Andrea on my team and he is the best player in this draft. There goes my totally unsubstanitated claim to counter your totally unsubstantiated comparison.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Andrea lacks the toughness in the paint. He has no competition in Europe and once he gets to the NBA, he wont have the toughness to be a PF or C. Darko and Tskitishvili were drafted high for a reason, because people thought they would be good, Andrea might flop like them and I think he will, HE IS SOFT.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Andrea lacks the toughness in the paint. He has no competition in Europe and once he gets to the NBA, he wont have the toughness to be a PF or C. Darko and Tskitishvili were drafted high for a reason, because people thought they would be good, Andrea might flop like them and I think he will, HE IS SOFT.


A) You've probably never seen him play.

B) No competition in Europe? Are you joking? It's the 2nd best league on Earth, after the NBA. He goes up against guys 10+ years older than him every night and he's still kicking ***.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Fork said:


> A) You've probably never seen him play.
> 
> B) No competition in Europe? Are you joking? It's the 2nd best league on Earth, after the NBA. He goes up against guys 10+ years older than him every night and he's still kicking ***.


15pts and 5.5rbds is kicking *** in Europe? Damn those Euros got low standards.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> 15pts and 5.5rbds is kicking *** in Europe? Damn those Euros got low standards.


In 25 minutes per game? Yeah, he's like 2nd in the league in scoring per minute. He's kicking ***.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

He is playing in a mans league, the 2nd best in the world with players that beat team USA. Take Rudy Gay, Aldridge or even St. Morrison and none would be putting up his numbers.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

One of the few "no game" for Bargnani, this evening in Euroleague.

12 minutes
0/1 from 2
0/2 from 3
2 rebounds
3 fouls

Well, at 20y you can't expect very holy game a 20/10 :angel: 

Go Andrea !


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> He is playing in a mans league, the 2nd best in the world with players that beat team USA. Take Rudy Gay, Aldridge or even St. Morrison and none would be putting up his numbers.


the same argument can be made that Bargani wouldn't be putting up those #'s in college, because he's not used to the system. Give those guys time to get used to the system, and they might.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Well, Andrea had a completley terrible game tonight. He didnt score in 13 minutes. I will be the first to admit he is not a complete palyer yet, but I will also be the first tosay that given time I think he will be the best palyer in this years draft, far and away. He is so gifted athletically, height wise and skill wise that failure seems very unlikley. He is also a very hard worker, and has the god given physical skills to overcome his shortcomings, especially consitering he only averaged 13 minutes last year(and put up 6ppg and 2.8 rpg in Italian league and 9mpg/6ppg/3.6rpg in Euroleague). Given time, Andrea will be a great player. I cant say that with confidence, but I certaintly can say it with as much confidence as anyone that declares Morrison a all-star from the get-go.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Andrea Bargnani VS Fortitudo Bologna

29 minutes
18 points
6-7 from 2 (2 dunks)
1-3 from 3
11 rebounds
3 blocks
7 fouls drawn
Rating 31

C'mon ....


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

italianBBlover said:


> Andrea Bargnani VS Fortitudo Bologna
> 
> 29 minutes
> 18 points
> ...


That's an amazing game.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Well, Andrea had a completley terrible game tonight. He didnt score in 13 minutes. I will be the first to admit he is not a complete palyer yet, but I will also be the first tosay that given time I think he will be the best palyer in this years draft, far and away. He is so gifted athletically, height wise and skill wise that failure seems very unlikley. He is also a very hard worker, and has the god given physical skills to overcome his shortcomings, especially consitering he only averaged 13 minutes last year(and put up 6ppg and 2.8 rpg in Italian league and 9mpg/6ppg/3.6rpg in Euroleague). Given time, Andrea will be a great player. I cant say that with confidence, but I certaintly can say it with as much confidence as anyone that declares Morrison a all-star from the get-go.


Has anyone actually declared Morrison an all star from the get go?

I'm fairly certain no one has even come close to saying that.


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

Other 2 highlight clips by Andrea:

Bargnani offensive rebound (one week ago)
http://rapidshare.de/files/16239359/Andrea_Bargnani_offensive_rebound.avi.html

Bargnani reverse dunk (last year)
http://rapidshare.de/files/16240200/Andrea_Bargnani_Reverse_Dunk___Foul.avi.html

Enjoy! :clap:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Bargnani Vs Roseto Sharks

23 minutes
9 points
3-7 from 2 (1 dunk)
1-2 from 3
4 rebounds
3 blocks
3 steals
0 turnovers


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

sadly bargnani looks like he is cooling off maybe he should wait a year to season but those are good defensive numbers i must say but his scoring has slumped are the Roseto sharks any good are they in the Italian league or euro?


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> sadly bargnani looks like he is cooling off maybe he should wait a year to season but those are good defensive numbers i must say but his scoring has slumped are the Roseto sharks any good are they in the Italian league or euro?


Roseto is a poor italian league team. The game was easy so Benetton's players (including Andrea) didn't force any situations and coach Blatt made many rotations... moreover this week there will be the decisive Euroleague game against Panathinaikos and Treviso has to be focused on that.


----------



## EFT (Mar 27, 2006)

I can't believe you guys have so many post about this loser. Let me tell you soemthing right here, this guy named Andrea is not going to be the next Nowitzki, heck you people are making him sound like he is going to be better than Nowitzki. Oh wow, you people are dreaming if you think Andrea has what it takes to be a an all-star in the Nba.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

EFT said:


> I can't believe you guys have so many post about this loser. Let me tell you soemthing right here, this guy named Andrea is not going to be the next Nowitzki, heck you people are making him sound like he is going to be better than Nowitzki. Oh wow, you people are dreaming if you think Andrea has what it takes to be a an all-star in the Nba.



Isn't it fun to argue against something. What's even better is having a counter point.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

EFT said:


> I can't believe you guys have so many post about this loser. Let me tell you soemthing right here, this guy named Andrea is not going to be the next Nowitzki, heck you people are making him sound like he is going to be better than Nowitzki. Oh wow, you people are dreaming if you think Andrea has what it takes to be a an all-star in the Nba.


and you're a Seattle Storm fan.....nuff said...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

EFT said:


> I can't believe you guys have so many post about this loser. Let me tell you soemthing right here, this guy named Andrea is not going to be the next Nowitzki, heck you people are making him sound like he is going to be better than Nowitzki. Oh wow, you people are dreaming if you think Andrea has what it takes to be a an all-star in the Nba.


Have you ever seen a single minute of an Andrea's game?

Have you ever seen some of his stats? 

Have you ever seen the stats of Gasol and Nowitzki before their arrival in NBA ?


----------

